# How to discover spouses hidden applications



## camrinsdad (May 20, 2015)

Hi guys im wonderring how to discover hidden apps for calls and text messages.If yall can help id very much appreciate it as it will save me a great deal of money.The phone is ios 7.Thank you for the help!Not sure if app was purchased ether.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome.

Sorry but there are certain things that our Rules do not allow us to assist with, among them the following:


> You may not ask for assistance to circumvent restrictions or security on any computer system or network.
> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
> 
> software pirating
> ...


/locked


----------

